# Milo Update...



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Puppy Eczema?*

Hi... Yesterday was Milo's 3rd visit to the vet... so he got his 3rd vaccination... and all went well he was sleeping a lot after that but no vomiting or diarhea... He is now 2 months 3 weeks and 3 days (a size 1 chi) and weighs exactly 1 kilo.... hihi I find him a bit skinny... he is eating very well I am feeding him RoyalCanin, 1/3 cup 3x a day, the brand he was already eating with his breeder...

Question?! Milo has gotten a few tiny bumps on his head... the vet said it might be "puppy eczema" that we should keep and eye on it etc... he is NOT scratching them... I've noticed he had dry flaky skin last week.. but nothing alarming... Has anyone else encountered this situation? Small bumps on head only... not flaky.. not red... not blister-y...

Anything would help and be much appreciated...

I tried taking a picture to post one here... but did not succeed...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you tried another food ? R/C is not the best food Ziwi Peak, Acana,are 5* foods.
Here is what's in R/C

ROYAL CANIN (small breed, poultry)



Ingredients: Rice, dehydrated poultry meat, maize flour, animal fats, vegetable protein, maize, maize gluten, hydrolysed animal proteins, vegetable fibres, beet pulp, minerals, vegetable oil, fish oil, yeast, fructo-oligo-saccharides, sodium polyphosphate, hydrolysed yeast extract, green tea and grape extracts, Dl-methionine, egg powder, hydrolysed crustaceans, L-tyrosine, L-carnitine, hydrolysed cartilage.

* * * * *


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He may be allergic to ingredients in the RC. I would look into Ziwipeak, Fromm, or Acana. Toby had similar issues, along with chronic diarrhea. We switched to Fromm and no issues since!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I switched my dogs to Fromm, kibbles and canned,he might need some moisture in his kibbles.


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Eeekkk! I never looked at the ingredients list... but I have been looking at other mentioned brands... Due to seeing them being discussed a lot on here....
The problem here in Aruba is we have limited choices... Butttt I will try to get him one of these better choices... anyone know the best websites to order from?!...

He never had diarhea... actually I was finding his stool to be hard... but they told me that it's the food (for better clean up).. I tried giving him canned... but Milo did not like it at all...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah had bad problems, found out it was her food. She is eating ZP, Weruva, and Nutrisca now. Plus grizzly fish oil. Foods with grains are not good.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

There are many all natural/holistic foods, check out some of the ones in your local pet store, or you can try the dog food advisor site for reviews on differant foods.... Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

what i did find we have here is Holistics Selects...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pet food direct and pet flow are some online places. Also chewey.com my DIL used to order from both, but we found a place that's only a 30 minute drive from us that is very reasonably priced. So we buy enough for about 3 months then go back again. Plus we got to do other sties in the area! Hehehe.


----------

